# favourite hen -dog attack



## stu-hens (Jul 18, 2012)

Came home from work sat to be told by new neighbours that one of my hens had got into their garden and she heard dog barking and found them looking at each other,so put hen back over fence.Apoligised for hen getting in garden,never happened before. I have a fenced off area in the garden but fence between us is inly 4ft high,but in 2 yrs they havent ventured over.
As it was dark got my torch and checked coop and sure enough all inside.
This morning on letting them out could see my silver sussex had been bitten and on close inspection was horrified to see flesh wounds an inch accross on both sides of her back.
Such a pretty hen and docile,she will have crouched down and dog grabbed her no doubt,I have cleaned wounds and sprayed with scepti-cleanse and anti-peck and given her a tonic in syringe.Spent the day making fence higher and adding reed screening,i rent so cant change the fence.
Trouble is every time the b..... dog comes running out into garden and barks non stop at the fence and she is absolutely terrified and goes in nestbox.
Had no such problems in the 2 years with hens but didnt bank on getting new neighbours with a yapping dog.
I am too worried to let them in run while im at work tommorrow but their covered run adjoined to coop is only 6ft by 6ft and worried the other hens will attack her.
Didnt realise how attatched i have become,she is the most friendly hen and so timid,i hope she survives.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Bless her heart! Give her some electrolytes, or gatorade for the shock and some sugar. If you have any antibotics, I would start her on them just to make sure. She'll just have to slowly get used to the dog barking, and begin to realise that it can't get to her again. Maybe keep her in the house in a dog crate for some TLC until she heals, and the other gals can't hurt her.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Good luck to you both. How sad and how terrible. I'm sorry you had to experience this. Keep us posted. We're with you all the way.


----------



## stu-hens (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks for comments, think friends and family think i'm crackers when it comes to my hens.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Chickens are so enchanting and sweet, especially when they have been handled a lot. I share your worries. Neighbor dog "almost" had my Sophie. Sweet Sophie came running to where my spouse & I were working outside just a hollering. Smart girl knew we'd save her. Now the neighbor's cat comes prowling around. Sent my German after the cat last week. I know she won't hurt the cat but she'll sure give it a chase! 

Fuzziebutt is right on and you are right on track too with what you're doing. Hugs to your little feathered sweetheart. I bring my girls inside too when they have something going on or need to heal. The lack of room to move during the day while I'm gone and the quiet they get, makes them rest. One of the most important things she'll need to get better. Best of luck and keep us in the loop in how she's doing.


----------



## stu-hens (Jul 18, 2012)

Well tonight with a little helper in the form of my niece, i have had a closer look at ziggy's injuries and managed to clean up the wounds with antiseptic wash and then sprayed with scepti-cleanse which i picked from local poultry/garden centre,which is purple.

On one side she has a 4inch area of chewed skin and no feathers and on the other side under wing it is worse down to bear flesh.Also discovered a patch on her back.She is such an amazing little hen,stayed calm while we looked her over and carefully moved her wings and feathers back to clean and spray,while gently talking away at me.Popped her back on perch with the others and see hoiw she gets on tommorrow,not great leaving her all day while at work,but all i can do so fingers crossed it will heal up.

Does anyone have any experience of animal bites and these kind of injuries on hens,just wondering if she gets through this will she grow back feathers or always have bold patches? and how long do you think it will take to heal and skin grow back?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Two weeks and she will be about 60% better. It depends on age, nutrition stress. If she hasn't died from the attack by now, it's likely she won't die. You've done well. You've cleaned and dressed the wounds. That makes a very big difference. Remember she needs extra nutrition to heal. 1.5 to 2x maintenance requirements.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

It depends on the hen, some will bounce back, some won't. Similar to people. Two people are in a car crash and one is back at work and is mentally fine. Another won't drive and is mentally a mess.

The neighbor is in charge of their dog, but be sure that your hens can't get to your neighbors property. I just posted about this in another thread, many neighbors are clueless to their darling dogs and neighbors can be ignorant about the danger to your hens. 

Another good thing to feed a hen when she is injured and stressed is hard boiled egg yolk. It's the food that they eat right before they hatch as a peep and it gives the peep the needed nutrition to survive days without other food and water. Just give them the yolk, mashed with a fork and a little organic yogurt is good as well.


----------



## stu-hens (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the advice,i was very surprised to find she has layed an egg today,a little trooper! Its dark when i get home from work so after disturbing her the last 2 nights to take her out and treat her i have just looked in with torch to check on her and up on the perch with the others which is a good sign as first 2 days she was on the floor and looking scared and looks like the others have left her alone,will have a closer look in the morning when i let them out just wish i didnt have a yapping dog next door,even with the reed screening i have put up against the wire fence it barks every time i go in the garden,cant wait for the summer when i spend as much time as possible out there.

I will give her some egg as suggested and check wounds again in a few days.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Good news Stu! Very relieved and happy for you both.


----------



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

Yes, that is good news. Sounds like she is on the mend.


----------

